# South Carolina and NE. Georgia Bubbasville



## hewunch (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, y'all, I was thinking about a Bubbasville for South Carolina (Western NC too) and maybe NE Georgia at my home (or church if large enough) in Ware Shoals, SC. I was thinking Labor Day like 10 am - 2 or 3 pm. I was wanting to see who would be interested. I have a couple of guys local that I think would be there that are not on this board too. So let me give you some info and then I need some help too.

1. Ware Shoals is about 50 minutes South of Greenville (I-85), 30 minutes North of Greenwood, 30 West of Laurens, 50 minutes Southeast of Anderson and 30 minutes east of Abbeville. 

2. We would have it at my house for 12 or less and at the church for 13 or more. Spouses would be welcome to come and there is playground equipment at both locations.

3. We would do lunch. I am thinking $4 or $5 a person for Fried Chicken or if I could talk my neighbor into smokin some pork and fixins (When you reply please let me know your preference). And if you will bring the soft drink of your choice that way you will have what you like. As this is a Baptist Church, and I her pastor, this will be a dry event.

4. I would love for some demos, that would be cool, maybe 2 or 3.

5. Maybe we could have a blank swap. And or some door prizes. I will contact some fairly local places and see if they will donate to be listed as a sponsor.

So here is what I need to know.
a. Will you come? and if so who will be with you (ie, spouse, son age 6, etc)
b. Would you like chicken or pork (the pork is a big if, but if enough of yall want it, I will try to work something out)?
c. Can you help with the planning or demo etc?


*If you are a supplier and would like to send something over as a door prize please PM me.


----------



## edman2 (Aug 16, 2008)

*I'll get Doc to send me a ticket*

Hey Hans,
If I can get Doc Stram to send me a plane ticket, I'll come! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## DocStram (Aug 17, 2008)

edman2 said:


> Hey Hans,
> If I can get Doc Stram to send me a plane ticket, I'll come! :wink::biggrin:



Laughing .... good one, Freddie!  Unfortunately, Ware Shoals is way far from Macon.  Like, about 4 hours.  On the other hand .... I do have that 911 out there in the driveway.


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 17, 2008)

*Jealous*

You guys are making me jealous!  I grew up in SC and right now I'm stuck in Austin, TX.  Austin isn't really bad but just not home.  Also, Texans have the strangest BBQ.  For one its beef and for another, they don't have all the good fixins I'm used to.

You guys (and gals) have a great time.

John


----------



## hewunch (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry John, I suppose everyone makes BBQ with what they have the most of. And well, there sure are a bunch of cows in TX


----------



## Skye (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm gonna check with the wife and see if we've got any plans for that day yet. Any backup dates in case everyone is too busy on labor day already?


----------



## Skye (Aug 19, 2008)

121 views and 5 posts, who else?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2008)

Bump with a little over a week to go


----------



## fiferb (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm in. I just got back from Austin, TX and Benton, AR. I've had limited computer availability and have been away from IAP for over a week.

Hans, let me know what you need as far as any help goes. Would you like to get together before hand to discuss? I'm available most days except Saturday (other plans). I'm in the Gwd phone book.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 24, 2008)

Would have loved to attend... you're only about 200 miles from me, but can't do Labor Day weekend.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2008)

ozmandus said:


> Would have loved to attend... you're only about 200 miles from me, but can't do Labor Day weekend.



I hope this will be the first of many. I will do my best to plan further ahead of time for the next one.


----------



## Skye (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet, I've still got some of that pecan Bruce.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 25, 2008)

Skye, if you need it cut you can either meet me at my house before the gathering or follow me after. I live 20-30 minutes SE of Ware Shoals.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 25, 2008)

Skye you can bring it with you and we will fire up the bandsaw and get it taken care of for you.


----------



## Skye (Aug 25, 2008)

Either one of those sound good. We'll see which plan the wife and kids allow me..... er.... prefer I do.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 25, 2008)

Take it to Hans' first. If his bandsaw can't handle it my 18" will, or my chainsaw.


----------



## Skye (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## DocStram (Aug 26, 2008)

fiferb said:


> II'm available most days except Saturday (other plans). I'm in the Gwd phone book.




You told me you didn't have a phone.  :frown:


----------



## Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

Dangit, he's on to you Bruce!

Hey, how about an actual address where we're gonna meet, Hans?


----------



## fiferb (Aug 26, 2008)

Skye, How did you get that picture of me? 

Al, you know better, you're just putting off that phone call you owe me.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 26, 2008)

13 woodlawn dr Ware Shoals, 29692


----------



## Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

Dang, that added another 22 minutes to my trip. 2 hours, 22 minutes. I very well may be leaving my kids with you. They suck at traveling. Don't want to back out now, have to see if the wife is still up for it.  _*(5 hours in the car may be the death of us all)*_


----------



## hewunch (Aug 26, 2008)

Skye said:


> Dang, that added another 22 minutes to my trip. 2 hours, 22 minutes. I very well may be leaving my kids with you. They suck at traveling. Don't want to back out now, have to see if the wife is still up for it.  _*(5 hours in the car may be the death of us all)*_




Trust me I understand we are in DC and it took 9 hrs for us to get here.


----------



## Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

Eh, told the wife about it, she's thinking it's a pass this time. If I were able to push the kids off on the parents it would help, just bad timing. Maybe next time    Hope it goes well Hans, eat some BBQ for me!

Bruce, I'll hook up with you before too long. You're just about an hour away, not as bad.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 27, 2008)

Skye said:


> Bruce, I'll hook up with you before too long. You're just about an hour away, not as bad.


 
Skye, I don't know how that's possible, I'm only about 45 minutes from Hans. We live in the same county.


----------



## Skye (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Mapquest may have thrown me some bad info. Shoot me your address. 

Apparently I live just on the cusp of 'impractical' of everyone on the board, lol


----------



## fiferb (Aug 28, 2008)

If you plug in Ninety Six, SC you'll be within 5 miles of me.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 29, 2008)

Skye and Bruce ...... have you guys ever met before?   Interestingly enough, I've spent quite a bit of time with both of you.  You're really gonna hit it off.  Bruce ... be prepared to laugh at the sly wit of Skye.  And Skye? Bruce is going to have you laughing right back.  Plus, both of your wives are teachers!  Dang, wish I was closer.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 29, 2008)

Al, Skye was at Bruce Boone's house when I met you.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 29, 2008)

Dang ....... I killed way too many brain cells when I was in college.  I could really use them now that I'm an old guy.  What's my name again????


----------



## Skye (Aug 29, 2008)

fiferb said:


> If you plug in Ninety Six, SC you'll be within 5 miles of me.



Driving directions to Ninety Six, S Carolina
100 mi – about 2 hours 15 mins

Dang it, aint that a kick in the pants. Wonder what the heck I was thinking? Well, I'll have to plan a trip out that way when the wife goes on her 'girl's retreat' for the weekend. Should be an other month or two. _(so long as her folks take the kids!)_

Yeah Doc, if you put two teachers together you can easily sneak off for a few hours. I've never heard people talk about work so much, when they can't stand work to begin with!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 1, 2008)

OK well here was the first greater Greenwood, SC Bubbasville. I say greater Greenwood because those were the only folks that could make it. We had fun. 4 turners. We talked about Plexi finish, segmenting, shops, flat work and more. Traded some wood and I believe much fun was had by all.  Here is a pic of the 4 of us in my shop.


----------



## Skye (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool man, any turn out is a good turn out. Who is who?

I think Bruce has more hair now than a few years ago. Isnt that the reverse the way it works?


----------



## hewunch (Sep 1, 2008)

I am the ugly one on the left. Ted is between me and Bruce and Ron is right of Bruce.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 1, 2008)

OH, and I meant to say in the post that Bruce Fifer is a great guy! Just super to be around. It was a joy to finally meet him IRL.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes Skye, I have a lot more hair. Been retired from the Army longer.

I had a blast at Hans' place. Thanks for having us. And, Hans is also a great guy.


----------

